# Baldor 500 Tool Grinder Refurb And New Stand Build



## jmhoying (Jun 17, 2015)

I picked up a Baldor 500 tool grinder a while back that was in great mechanical condition, but was in fairly rough cosmetic condition.  There was light rust on the tables and everything else had a nasty, dirty, green paint brushed on.  Even the chrome table adjustment handles were painted.  I scraped and sanded everything down to clean metal and gave it a coat of primer and a couple top coats.  It was so pretty that I decided that I needed to make a nice stand for it.  In my metal pile, I found a piece of 8" x 4" x 3' box steel with 1/4" walls.   Also, I found some 1/4" wall, 2" box for the legs.  I milled 45 degree notches in the 6" long legs and used some 2" angle iron to cap the ends.  The ends protrude 1/8" below the rest of the stand in order to make leveling easier.  A 1/4" thick top plate completed the stand. (along with some paint and some vinyl letters that I had made.  The stand is very heavy and stable.

Jack
Fort Loramie, Ohio


----------



## Franko (Jun 17, 2015)

Very nice, Jack. I have grinder envy.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 18, 2015)

Shucks I'm ashamed of my builds , I make them and just a couple cans of spray paint and there put to use, guess I'm a working machine builder. I like pretty but never been able to just go that far before using. This sure is a nice job looks like a factory built stand and nice grinder deserves a good stand . Good luck with her.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice score. Great job om the resto


----------



## kvt (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice.   looking at the plate just above the switch,   It that reversible motor on this thing.


----------



## jmhoying (Jun 19, 2015)

kvt said:


> Nice.   looking at the plate just above the switch,   It that reversible motor on this thing.


Yes, it does have a reverse on the switch.  Might be nice at times to use both sides of the table?


----------



## kennyv (Jun 19, 2015)

Good Job ..now that's a nice piece of Equipment . Well Built  and they don't makem like they used to . Should last till we  both retire. Im going the Inexpensive  route  and converting one of my home made bench grinders to a carbide  tool grinder . Wont perform the same but for what im using it  should get the job done to clean up the edges on brazed carbide tools. Thanks for sharing , nice restoration. 
 Btw
 I like the way you put the lettering on it  That machine deserves to have it proudly displayed.


----------



## kvt (Jun 19, 2015)

By the way what is the rpms listed for on the motor.


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice stand, and a *very* nice refinishing job!  

I have a similar one I bought from a Craigslist ad about a year ago.  Missing pans under the wheels.  Baldor wanted big $$$, but Grizzly has a similar grinder, and their pans worked ($39 each, odd color, but fit and function are great).  I was a bit concerned about how they just slipped onto the pins - worried they might slip off unexpectedly.  So I drilled and tapped the end of the pin for a #8 screw and added a retainer screw.




 One other thing I did was to replace the tube from the drip reservoir.  Used some Loc-line, so it can be positioned more easily and exactly.


----------



## coolidge (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## royesses (Jun 28, 2015)

Beautiful job on the stand and grinder. I too have grinder envy.


----------

